# Draging it to the shop



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Do ya think there's any hope for this ole Stang?*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Maby someday!*


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

That's too cool ........... great build (or builds as the case may be) :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

LOVE the "Spidered" windshield! do that with an exacto?


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Not quite sure how to compliment a trashed out car,  Other than to say it looks genuinely trashed, :tongue: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

-Hemi- said:


> LOVE the "Spidered" windshield! do that with an exacto?


*Yeah... Only way I know how...LOL
*


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

looks great man,.....I've heard other ways to do it but, never one to say they make sense and there was no pics ever of the other ways, this was a long time ago!

Needless to say, you spent a bit of time on that windshield alone! Nevermind the rest of the build!


----------

